# جمعة " التفويض " حد نازل ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]وجه الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدعوة لجموع المصريين للاحتشاد يوم الجمعة القادمة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]من أجل تفويض الجيش لمواجهة الإرهاب والعنف.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ووجه الفريق السيسى كلمته للمصريين قائلا : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انزلوا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] علشان تقولوا لكل العالم إن لكم إرادة ولكم قرار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا نازل فى منطقتى .... حد نازل ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2013)

ننزل مننزلش ليه....


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 يوليو 2013)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



[FONT=&quot]وجه الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى​​ [FONT=&quot]الدعوة لجموع المصريين للاحتشاد يوم الجمعة القادمة ​​ [FONT=&quot]من أجل تفويض الجيش لمواجهة الإرهاب والعنف.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]
ووجه الفريق السيسى كلمته للمصريين قائلا : ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]انزلوا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] علشان تقولوا لكل العالم إن لكم إرادة ولكم قرار[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
أنا نازل فى منطقتى .... حد نازل ؟؟؟[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا شايف انه دا  تصرف حكيم من السيسى 
ودا طبعاً مش غريب عليه 

أكيد هانزل بإذن الله 

لأنه هايكون يوم فارق جداً 

 *​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

*فين الجماعة بتوع الأتحادية ؟؟*​


----------



## aymonded (24 يوليو 2013)

وانا كمان نازل طبعاً مش عاوزه كلام ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2013)

*اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد لازم كلنا ننزل ونساند الجيش فى مهمته والمشوار اللى ابتدناه لازم نكمله
السيسى بيقول منتظر الامر من الشعب والحقيقه هو رجاء من الشعب للجيش انه يتدخل ويحسم الامر 
نفسنا بقى البلد دى تنضف بجد وتقف على رجلها من جديد وعلشان ده يحصل لازم نقضى عالارهاب اللعين
انا  حاليا فى الغردقه ولو الناس هنا نزلت هنزل معاهم  بدون تردد ولسه حالا مكلمانى واحده من اللى بينظموا المظاهرات هنا وقالتلى هبلغك بالتفاصيل 
ربنا معانا ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فين الجماعة بتوع الأتحادية ؟؟*​


*
بيصيفوا عقبالك :new6:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يوليو 2013)

*و ماله سهلة 

أنزل 

بس يقولولنا إمتى ؟؟

بعد الفطار و لا قبله
___________________________

بس يعنى يا أستاذنا أول مرة تقود ثورة يعنى !!!!

مش عادتك !!!!
​
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ماله سهلة
> أنزل
> بس يقولولنا إمتى ؟؟
> بعد الفطار و لا قبله
> ...


*قبل الفطار وبعده ...وهتلاقى هناك مائدة الرحمن 
خدى الواد وروحوا ...هههههههههههه
ايوة أول مرة 
عارفة لية ؟؟
علشان الحركة دى فكرتنى بضربة المعلم بتاعة تأميم قناة السويس*​


----------



## grges monir (24 يوليو 2013)

الشعب لو منزلش هتبقى  كارثة للجيش بعد كلام السيسى
الامر ليس اختيار
النزول اجبار فى هذة الحالة


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2013)

*نازلين على التحرير 
اضرب يا سيسي 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد لازم كلنا ننزل ونساند الجيش فى مهمته والمشوار اللى ابتدناه لازم نكمله
> السيسى بيقول منتظر الامر من الشعب والحقيقه هو رجاء من الشعب للجيش انه يتدخل ويحسم الامر
> نفسنا بقى البلد دى تنضف بجد وتقف على رجلها من جديد وعلشان ده يحصل لازم نقضى عالارهاب اللعين
> انا  حاليا فى الغردقه ولو الناس هنا نزلت هنزل معاهم  بدون تردد ولسه حالا مكلمانى واحده من اللى بينظموا المظاهرات هنا وقالتلى هبلغك بالتفاصيل
> ربنا معانا ..*


*مش محتاجة مظاهرات يا أستاذة 
مجرد يافطة بتقول ( نفوض الجيش بالتعامل ) بس كدة 
لو كل ميادين مصر رفعتها وطيرتها وكالات الأنباء للعالم
كله هيتخررررررس
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *نازلين على التحرير
> اضرب يا سيسي
> *​


*النزولة دى مش للأخوان وبس ..ولا للأرهاب وبس
دى رسالة للعالم أجمع ....قرارنا من عندنا ومن دماغنا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش محتاجة مظاهرات يا أستاذة
> مجرد يافطة بتقول ( نفوض الجيش بالتعامل ) بس كدة
> لو كل ميادين مصر رفعتها وطيرتها وكالات الأنباء للعالم
> كله هيتخررررررس
> *​



*فى القاهره الامر مكانش بيحتاج لأن اماكن التجمع معروفه التحرير الاتحاديه وزارة الدفاع وهكذااا  لكن هنا لازم يكون فى تنظيم واعلان عن اماكن التجمعات علشان الناس تتشجع وتنزل 
هو يا ريت هنا يجمعونا عالبحر هههههههههه*


----------



## AdmanTios (24 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فين الجماعة بتوع الأتحادية ؟؟*​




*بإذنك يا رب سنُلبي النداء*


----------



## AdmanTios (24 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uuk5vyDQaH8[/YOUTUBE]





​


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *النزولة دى مش للأخوان وبس ..ولا للأرهاب وبس
> دى رسالة للعالم أجمع ....قرارنا من عندنا ومن دماغنا
> *​


ان شاء الله 
المياديين هتتملى زى 30/6 واكتر 
انا بس عاوزه يفض الاعتصامات ويقبض على الارهابيين ونخلص من الدوشه دى شويه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> هو يا ريت هنا يجمعونا عالبحر هههههههههه*


[YOUTUBE]y-56hOH_IFo[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## بايبل333 (24 يوليو 2013)

من 25 يناير حتى الان لم انزل الى ثورة واليوم اللى فكرت انزل مظاهرة 
لقيتها بتاعت جماعة اسلامية حظ نحس .......
بس مش هينفع انزل لظروف عائلية عندئنا 
وانا بشجع اى حد ينزل المظاهرة هذه فهذ هى الفاصلة عن جميع الثوارات 
جميع المطالب كانت "عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية "ونسيوا اهم مطلب "الامن "فبدون الامن لن يتحقق العيش ولا الحرية ولا العدالة الاجتماعية "
ربنا يكون مع الجيش​


----------



## AdmanTios (24 يوليو 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (24 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *النزولة دى مش للأخوان وبس ..ولا للأرهاب وبس*
> *دى رسالة للعالم أجمع ....قرارنا من عندنا ومن دماغنا *​


 
أيــــــــــــــــوه :t13:  :t13: هاتكون  رساله  :16:  للعالم  أجمع 


علشان كدددددددده ...

:s:  نازلين .. نازلين ..:s:. في  أيدنا ....:kap:
ورايحين ع  الأتحاديه  نكمــــــل  المشـــوار مع  الراجل  
الوطـــــــني 

  :01F577~130:
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

*على المصريين محاصرة اشارة رابعة واشارة النهضه وتفريغهما من المخدوعين المأسورين هناك والقبض على رؤوس الأرهاب .....​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على المصريين محاصرة اشارة رابعة واشارة النهضه وتفريغهما من المخدوعين المأسورين هناك والقبض على رؤوس الأرهاب .....​*


*هيحصل يا أستاذ لأن كل بتوع مدينة نصر فاض بيهم الكيل
لولا الغلابة اللى بيرحوا يفطروا هناك ويرجعوا ...كان هيبقى فيه تصرفات تانية
ياريت حضرتك تفتح لنا موضوع مثبت عن فعاليات جمعة التفويض 
*​


----------



## zezza (24 يوليو 2013)

ممكن سؤال بس عشان نفهم 
هو لو الموضوع لو كان اتعكس و كان مرسى او المرشد مثلا قال الكلمة دى و قال للشعب انزل و فوضنى و ده اشارة و نا اهخلص !
مش كان برضه هيبقى تحريض على العنف و الحرب الاهلية 
يعنى مش الموقف ده كان شبيه لمواقف مووورسى فى الحشد قبل كدة اللى كنا بنرفضه ؟!!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

zezza قال:


> ممكن سؤال بس عشان نفهم
> هو لو الموضوع لو كان اتعكس و كان مرسى او المرشد مثلا قال الكلمة دى و قال للشعب انزل و فوضنى و ده اشارة و نا اهخلص !
> مش كان برضه هيبقى تحريض على العنف و الحرب الاهلية
> يعنى مش الموقف ده كان شبيه لمواقف مووورسى فى الحشد قبل كدة اللى كنا بنرفضه ؟!!!!!!!


*حبيبتى ازاى بقى انصار مرسى كانوا هدفهم تدمير وبلطجة 
لكن السيسى بيدعو الشعب ينزل يدافع عن ثورته ويوصل صوته للعالم كله 
ان القرار بايد الشعب *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

zezza قال:


> ممكن سؤال بس عشان نفهم
> هو لو الموضوع لو كان اتعكس و كان مرسى او المرشد مثلا قال الكلمة دى و قال للشعب انزل و فوضنى و ده اشارة و نا اهخلص !
> مش كان برضه هيبقى تحريض على العنف و الحرب الاهلية
> يعنى مش الموقف ده كان شبيه لمواقف مووورسى فى الحشد قبل كدة اللى كنا بنرفضه ؟!!!!!!!



*لا ...... الموقف يختلف ...... فنحن لن ننزل لفض اعتصام مجموعة سلمية .... بل لفض مجموعة ارهابية تقتل وتعذب ..... بل وتمنع معتصميها من مغادرة الأعتصام ...... انها مجموعة بدأت تتاجر بتابعيها ... بعد أن تاجرت بالله وبالاوطان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هيحصل يا أستاذ لأن كل بتوع مدينة نصر فاض بيهم الكيل
> لولا الغلابة اللى بيرحوا يفطروا هناك ويرجعوا ...كان هيبقى فيه تصرفات تانية
> ياريت حضرتك تفتح لنا موضوع مثبت عن فعاليات جمعة التفويض
> *​



*اوكى ...... سأدعو احد مشرفى القسم لعمل ذلك .....*


----------



## girgis2 (24 يوليو 2013)

zezza قال:


> ممكن سؤال بس عشان نفهم
> هو لو الموضوع لو كان اتعكس و كان مرسى او المرشد مثلا قال الكلمة دى و قال للشعب انزل و فوضنى و ده اشارة و نا اهخلص !
> مش كان برضه هيبقى تحريض على العنف و الحرب الاهلية
> يعنى مش الموقف ده كان شبيه لمواقف مووورسى فى الحشد قبل كدة اللى كنا بنرفضه ؟!!!!!!!



*لا مش تحريض

الناس دي إرهابيين مكانهم حاجة من إتنين مفيش مكان تالت ليهم:

إما يحكموا

أو يتحطوا تاني في معتقلاتهم اللي خرجوا منها

لكن لو فضلوا طلقاء كدة هيفجروا في الشعب وفي الشرطة وفي الجيش وفي الحالة دي هتبقى حرب أهلية*​


----------



## girgis2 (24 يوليو 2013)

> *لو كل ميادين مصر رفعتها وطيرتها وكالات الأنباء للعالم
> كله هيتخررررررس*



*تفتكر يا أستاذ عبود العالم هيتخرس فعلاً ؟؟؟*​


----------



## zezza (24 يوليو 2013)

كلام حلو ..و انا مقتنعة بده 
بس لما تفكر بوجهة نظر الطرف التانى هتلاقي كلام السيسى  تحريض صريح 
 و لو حصل اى احتكاك او عنف ود وارد جداا هيقولوا الجيش هو اللى بدأ و طبعا اعلامهم و اعلام امريكا مثلا ما هيصدق 
متهيألى كانت تخلص من تحت لتحت من غير ما يطلع يقول الكلمتين دول


----------



## girgis2 (24 يوليو 2013)

*مفيش حاجة دلوقتي إسمها من تحت لتحت

كله بيتذاع وهما عايزينه يتزاع

وبالشكل ده يكون فيه ضغط عام عالمي على الجيش في تحركاته

عشان كدة لابد من تفويض شعبي زي 30 - 6 كدة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

zezza قال:


> كلام حلو ..و انا مقتنعة بده
> بس لما تفكر بوجهة نظر الطرف التانى هتلاقي كلام السيسى  تحريض صريح
> و لو حصل اى احتكاك او عنف ود وارد جداا هيقولوا الجيش هو اللى بدأ و طبعا اعلامهم و اعلام امريكا مثلا ما هيصدق
> متهيألى كانت تخلص من تحت لتحت من غير ما يطلع يقول الكلمتين دول


*وهو اللى حاصل من ضرب وموت ناس ده مش احتكاك برده 
هما اسلوبهم كدا وهيفضلوا كدا مش هيتغروا 
يفكروا زى ما يفكروا بقى 
اللى زى دول ميتعملهمش حساب 
لا كويس ان السيسى طلع وقال كدا للشعب 
علشان الكل يعرف اد ايه نزوله مهم 
*​


----------



## zezza (24 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *مفيش حاجة دلوقتي إسمها من تحت لتحت
> 
> كله بيتذاع وهما عايزينه يتزاع
> 
> ...


حلوة الجملة دى 
معنى كدة ان لو كان العدد فى الشارع قليل هيبقى فى ضغط خارجى صح ؟!! و الموضوع ممكن يتحول حرب فعلا 
هااااااااار اسود .ده الواحد من بكرة هيبقى فى التحرير


----------



## girgis2 (24 يوليو 2013)

*هو المستر بريزيدنت أوباما أخباره آيه دلوقتي يا جماعة ؟؟؟*

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2013)

zezza قال:


> كلام حلو ..و انا مقتنعة بده
> بس لما تفكر بوجهة نظر الطرف التانى هتلاقي كلام السيسى  تحريض صريح
> و لو حصل اى احتكاك او عنف ود وارد جداا هيقولوا الجيش هو اللى بدأ و طبعا اعلامهم و اعلام امريكا مثلا ما هيصدق
> متهيألى كانت تخلص من تحت لتحت من غير ما يطلع يقول الكلمتين دول



*بصى يا حبيبتى العالم اللى ف رابعه دى وصلت لمرحله خطيره جداااا وابتدوا يشكلوا خطر حقيقى عالمجتمع 
دلوقتى لا مفر من التعامل معاهم بعنف 
مينفعش ابداا نقارن بين موقف عصابه وجيش
طيب لو اتحركت الداخليه او الجيش واتعاملت معاهم بدون غطاء شعبى 
ايه اللى هيحصل ؟؟
هيبتدوا يوصلوا الامر للعالم على أنها حرب من الجيش ضد شعبه و وانهم يا حرام مظلومين ومحتاجين حمايه خارجيه وهندخل فى متاهه منعرفش مداها ايه الكن الغطاء الشعبى هيدى للجيش حرية التصرف والتعامل مع الارهابيين اللى مبقاش ينفع نسميهم اى مسمى تانى
الصوره هتكون افضل بمشاركة الشعب والروح المعنويه هتكون احسن بوحدة الشعب مع الجيش والشرطه وباقى المؤسسات
الامر مفيهوش اى تحريض بالعكس لو دورتى جوا كل مصرى هتلاقيه رافض للوضع وعاوز يعمل حاجه واقل حاجه ممكن نقدمها دلوقتى هى مساندة الجيش واعلانها صريحه موافقين على القضاء على الارهاب باى طريقه..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

zezza قال:


> ممكن سؤال بس عشان نفهم
> هو لو الموضوع *لو كان اتعكس *و كان مرسى او المرشد مثلا قال الكلمة دى و قال للشعب انزل و فوضنى و ده اشارة و نا اهخلص !
> مش كان برضه هيبقى تحريض على العنف و الحرب الاهلية
> يعنى مش الموقف ده كان شبيه لمواقف مووورسى فى الحشد قبل كدة اللى كنا بنرفضه ؟!!!!!!!


*( لو ) ما هو معكوس وفيه تهديدات من سينا والناس اللى بتموت هناك دى من رصاص القناصة أية ؟
السيسى عايز يفض الأعتصامات ...لكن هيقابل بعنف ولازم تفويض بالحرب على (( الأرهاب )) مش حرب أهلية 
دة غير ان ( فلاسفة دول العالم ) بيقولوا لهم أفرجوا عن مرسى كانهم خاطفينه وعاملين أنقلاب ...النزول للتفويض بيقول للعالم أجمع ( لأ ) مش أنقلاب دة الشعب هو اللى عايز كدة 

*​


girgis2 قال:


> *تفتكر يا أستاذ عبود العالم هيتخرس فعلاً ؟؟؟*​


*لازم يتخرسوا لما الشعب كله يخرج ويقول للسيسى أضرب 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هو المستر بريزيدنت أوباما أخباره آيه دلوقتي يا جماعة ؟؟؟*​


*ياكل خرة ...زى ماكلوه فى فيتنام وكوريا الشمالية والصين
ناسيين حاجة ...لما أعتصام رابعة أعلن ان الأسطول الأمريكى تحرك تجاه مصر ..!!!
المشايخ اللى هناك سجدوا شكراً لله ..!!!!!
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هو المستر بريزيدنت أوباما أخباره آيه دلوقتي يا جماعة ؟؟؟*
> 
> ​



*الزانية تنتظر من سيكون الغالب ....... لترقص له​*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يوليو 2013)

*الجمعة دى اهم من 30 يونيو متسبوش الجيش لوحده فى مواجهتهم وطالما لجا لتاييد شعبى يبقى هو فى حرب حقيقة ومحتاج الشعب معاه 
*


----------



## grges monir (24 يوليو 2013)

الانبا موسى: الجيش و الشعب ايد واحدة و نرجو السﻻم للوطن

	قال نيافة الانبا موسى اسقف عام الشباب: نرجو سﻻما لكل المصريين الذين  سيحتشدون من أجل بﻻدنا المحبوبة فلنصلى من أجل مستقبل أفضل، و وجه نيافته  تحية لشباب مصر الابرار واصفا انهم كتبوا صفحات ناصعة البياض فى تاريخ مصر  الحديثة، مضيفا ان الشباب فكر مستنير و قلب محب و ارادة خير و مستقبل مشرق.
	و أضاف الانبا موسى أن ثورة 23 يوليو قام بها الجيش المصرى و استجاب لها الشعب و ثورة 25 يناير و 30 يونيو قام بها الشعب و ساندها الجيش، فالجيش و الشعب ايد واحدة و الله يبارك مصر دائما.
	و أكد نيافته اننا نتطلع الى دستور مصرى مصنوع بالكل و يعبر عن شخصية مصر  الوسطية و شعب مصر الفريد صاحب الحضارة العريقة و الحاضر المبهر و المستقبل  الزاهر، فنطلب من الله معونة خاصة للجنة إعداد الدستور ليكون موضع ارتياح  الجميع و سبب مستقبل ناجح لمصر.


----------



## tamav maria (25 يوليو 2013)

أممممممممممممم
ممكن لو اتأجلت لغاية ديسمبر 
ها انزل طبعا 




​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يوليو 2013)

نفسي حد ينزل معايا لاني لوحدي اوي بجد ....بحتقر نفسي اني مش بنزل و لاقيه حد معايا يهتف معايا يحميني من التحرش يوصلني البيت اي حاجه....لوحدي في الدنيا


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> نفسي حد ينزل معايا لاني لوحدي اوي بجد ....بحتقر نفسي اني مش بنزل و لاقيه حد معايا يهتف معايا يحميني من التحرش يوصلني البيت اي حاجه....لوحدي في الدنيا


مفيش ليك اصحاب حالص جوسبل ؟؟؟
طيب ابسط حاجة شوفى  حد من المنتدى هنا يكون شخص موثوق فية سواء ولد او بنت  وانزلى معاة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 يوليو 2013)

*صور اليوميات
*






​النسبة متقاربة جداً.. اللي مشاركش في التصويت يدخل يصوّت 

http://arabic.rt.com/votings/356-ضحايا_مصر/


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يوليو 2013)

معنديش صحاب خالص و اهلي مش اخوان خالص و بيكرهوهم بس مؤمنين انه المظاهرات مالهاش لزمه و ان الحاجه تيجي ليهم عالجاهز و تتحرق الدنيا و البنت تقعد في البيت  و بيتفرجوا علي المظاهرات بس في التي في كانها مثلا يعني مثلا فوازير رمضان !!!!!!!و الهرتله دي و طبعا محدش هنا في المنتدي بنت مثلا هتثق فيا اصلا علشان ننزل مع بعض ! مش انتيمه حد اوي يعني هنا لان الكل بيخاف مني و بيتحاشاني هنا اصلا !


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يوليو 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> معنديش صحاب خالص و اهلي مش اخوان خالص و بيكرهوهم بس مؤمنين انه المظاهرات مالهاش لزمه و ان الحاجه تيجي ليهم عالجاهز و تتحرق الدنيا و البنت تقعد في البيت  و بيتفرجوا علي المظاهرات بس في التي في كانها مثلا يعني مثلا فوازير رمضان !!!!!!!و الهرتله دي و طبعا محدش هنا في المنتدي بنت مثلا هتثق فيا اصلا علشان ننزل مع بعض ! مش انتيمه حد اوي يعني هنا لان الكل بيخاف مني و بيتحاشاني هنا اصلا !


*
غلطانة 

مين دا اللى بيخاف منك أصلا

تصدقى أنا اللى خايفة لا تكونى إنتى اللى خايفة مننا*


----------



## T 95 (26 يوليو 2013)

يا صوتى ضلك طاير زوبع بهالضماير 

الارهابيين اهم معاهم الار بى جى  ... 

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jkNdq1464Qg


----------



## T 95 (26 يوليو 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkNdq1464Qg&feature=share


----------



## geegoo (27 يوليو 2013)

المنصورة كانت روعة النهاردة .........
جالي احساس و لاقيته عند بعض اصدقائي انها فاقت 30/6 
ربنا يدبر الخير لمصرنا الحبيبة


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2013)

انا اشايف ان امبارح فاق 30/6
تقريبا مصر كانت فى الشارع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2013)

فعلا... و أنا امبارح مشيت فى مسيره مرسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و قال إيه لقيت ولد. لأبس بندانه خضراء مكتوب عليها لا إله إله الله ........
قولت العيل العبيط. هيفتكرروه أخوان و هيأخذ علقه. هههههه ببص حوليه لقيت العربيات كلها حواليه صور مرسى و المسيرات كلها حواليا دقون و مسكين المصاحف وصور مرسى. بستاتهم و عيالهم.. و الدنيا كانت حر يمسكوا خراطيم العمارات و يرشوا مايه على دماغ بعض و الهليكوبترات. من فوق و أنا فى النص.  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتاع ساعه على ما خرجت من المسيرة..
كان فيه بنتين أجانب مشيين معاهم و عمالين يتكلموا معاهم كان شكلهم عجبه...


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (28 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فعلا... و أنا امبارح مشيت فى مسيره مرسى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و قال إيه لقيت ولد. لأبس بندانه خضراء مكتوب عليها لا إله إله الله ........
> قولت العيل العبيط. هيفتكرروه أخوان و هيأخذ علقه. هههههه ببص حوليه لقيت العربيات كلها حواليه صور مرسى و المسيرات كلها حواليا دقون و مسكين المصاحف وصور مرسى. بستاتهم و عيالهم.. و الدنيا كانت حر يمسكوا خراطيم العمارات و يرشوا مايه على دماغ بعض و الهليكوبترات. من فوق و أنا فى النص.  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتاع ساعه على ما خرجت من المسيرة..
> كان فيه بنتين أجانب مشيين معاهم و عمالين يتكلموا معاهم كان شكلهم عجبه...


مشيتى فى مسيرة لمرسى ؟؟؟
باين عليكى اخوانية 
المهم حمدالله على سلامتك 
والحمد لله ان خرجتى من المسيرة بسلام ربنا يحافظ عليكى


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (28 يوليو 2013)

انا بقى امبارح ذهبت الى ميدان التحرير وكان الميدان متكدس بالناس جدا اكثر من يوم 30 يونية حتى كمان سمعت واحد بيقول ( دا فى 10 مسيرات قادمة هايدخلوا ازاى الميدان ) 
وكانت دبابات الجيش تقف عند  مداخل ميدان التحرير لجماية الشعب والعساكر فوقها فى وضع الاستعداد


----------

